# Advice on doing a second bachelors degree in Germany?



## eshgol

Hi friends I am 30 years old and from India. I already have a bachelors degree in computer applications from an Indian university. I am applying to a couple of universities in Germany for Masters in computational linguistics at the same time I am also interested in going for a Bachelors degree again in the field of Information Engineering or Electronics in Germany. I know it might sound a bit weird that someone is thinking of going for a second Bachelors degree at my age, but it's been there on my mind since a few years to study Electronics and Telecommunication and to work on a career in those fields.
Would it be possible for me to find a job in Germany on completion of a second bachelor's degree as I would be 34 at the time I complete my second bachelors? or is it just wise to stick to my current field and go for a masters(though I don't have much interest in my current field now)?
please give your inputs on this idea of mine. Thank you guys in advance.


----------



## beppi

As a 34-years-old graduate with some work experience (in a different field) you'll probably still have a slight advantage compared to fresh graduates who never worked.
Check whether studying in Germany gives you the right to work here afterwards.
Also, consider the high costs of studying in Germany (tuition is low or free, but everything else costs a lot!).


----------



## eshgol

Thank you for the reply Beppi!  Actually I checked the daad website and it is mentioned in there that a non-european student can stay in Germany for 18 months in order to search for a job after completing his/her studies. Well most importantly, I am a lot fascinated by electronics and telecommunication and would like to learn things in a much more practical way so that even if I can't find a job there I can set up my own business or get into application development. Unfortunately, in India they feel that I am over aged to do a bachelor's degree again that too in a field that is different from that of mine. 
About the living costs it's given that I should expect to spend around 1000 - 1200 euros per month. Perhaps I might have to settle down for a frugal life style  Well it's just a desire to learn and study in the field of electronics, networks and information to which I would like to give a shape.


----------



## set89

*help second bachelors degree*



eshgol said:


> Hi friends I am 30 years old and from Indi a. I already have a bachelors degree in computer applications from an Indian university. I am applying to a couple of universities in Germany for Masters in computational linguistics at the same time I am also interested in going for a Bachelors degree again in the field of Information Engineering or Electronics in Germany. I know it might sound a bit weird that someone is thinking of going for a second Bachelors degree at my age, but it's been there on my mind since a few years to study Electronics and Telecommunication and to work on a career in those fields.
> Would it be possible for me to find a job in Germany on completion of a second bachelor's degree as I would be 34 at the time I complete my second bachelors? or is it just wise to stick to my current field and go for a masters(though I don't have much interest in my current field now)?
> please give your inputs on this idea of mine. Thank you guys in advance.


Hi, I am from India, and I have the similar interest like you. I am 27 and I am thinking of studying in germany for second bachelors in astrophysics. Would you please suggest me what are pro's and con's?


----------

